# Nausea during Ovulation - Do you get it??



## TrishyC

Hey everyone!! 
I am now obsessed with ovulation hahaha!!

But seriously, I have tried googling info on nausea related to ov and have seen lots of mixed info....
Could you please tell me your experiences with ov-related nausea??
Do you get nausea before, during, after ovulation?
I don't temp you see, so while I have the ov pains and this is the first cycle I have had ov nausea, I don't know whether it is before, during or after I have actually ovulated..... just curious to see if there is a general trend. Thanks for any help girls!!:winkwink:


----------



## sar35

Ive had nausea throughout my cycle and i dont think ive ov at all yet!!!


----------



## bbhopes

Yes I get this a lot lately, also my sense of smell is hyper sensative. (if I din't know I had JUST ovulated I would have thought of it as pregnancy signs but KNOW it's not) Last month it was so bad, I actually felt green the whole time. Even lasted till after my period and everything,t aht was the onese month ever, not sure if its a time of the YEAR or what thing, but also noticed how many positives there was this last month, perhaps something to do with Septmeber??? no idea.. I should note I've been very stressed lately, so perhaps thats added to it all. I also have started to get carpul tunnel in my wrist like I do when I'm pregnant.


----------



## TrishyC

Oh Sar - you poor dear.....!:nope:

bbhopes - yeah, you're only a couple days different to me, I'm on cd23, but I had nausea on cd21.... but I have to say, re the smell thing, I only had that when I was actually preg last time! It was probably a few weeks into the preg tho.... horrible, cos I couldn't stand the smell of coffee and Dh often has it on his breath... was a terrible time!:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

ok so i did some googling and it says people can get ovulation through out ovulation and its different for every woman but its usually after or during when the surge of hormones is there... 

i hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

That's what I'm hoping hun....! So theoretically, from that info, I should have already ovulated when I felt the nausea? It would make sense because of the time of cycle..... cd21.... gosh I hope so!


----------



## beachlover1

i do, I have only noticed it since I have started TTC. I am ov in the next day or so...my peak today. I woke up feeling really queezy the last 2 days. It goes when i eat. x


----------



## Megg33k

On O day, I seem to get nausea, hot flashes, headache, light headed, and spotting... Oh, right, and pain! *nods*


----------



## TrishyC

Wow, it's kinda all over the place isn't it?? It's great that we are all different but it sure makes it hard to work out what's going on! Thanks to all so far.... Keep em coming everyone!:thumbup:

Megg - I had light-headedness too, headache, but no spotting..... hot flashes...hmmm, I actually had them last cycle and thought it was an early symptom lol!! And you know what, it actually woulda been around O day in hindsight...... huh..... freakin' amazing..... thanks for that.:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

TrishyC said:


> Wow, it's kinda all over the place isn't it?? It's great that we are all different but it sure makes it hard to work out what's going on! Thanks to all so far.... Keep em coming everyone!:thumbup:
> 
> Megg - I had light-headedness too, headache, but no spotting..... hot flashes...hmmm, I actually had them last cycle and thought it was an early symptom lol!! And you know what, it actually woulda been around O day in hindsight...... huh..... freakin' amazing..... thanks for that.:winkwink:

No probs! The pain told me that it was O related. It's quite a feeling with Clomid! LOL


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I get a little bit of nausea but not too bad. Nothing that prevents me from eating.


----------



## TrishyC

PrayerfulHope said:


> I get a little bit of nausea but not too bad. Nothing that prevents me from eating.

hahaha:rofl: yeah it didn't prevent me from eating either!! In fact I actually felt hungry, but I found that I felt full quicker than usual.... hmmmm....
Do you get it before/during/after?

Megg - didn't know that about Clomid.... how annoying!


----------



## Megg33k

Eh, only slightly annoying! It's great to know for sure! :)


----------



## RedRose19

im so worried about ov early :cry: im scared cuz ive learnt if u ov early your uterus might not be thick enough by the time the eggy goes to implant and end up having a chemical and im sure im gonna ov within the next 2-3 days tops.. i got pains on my side for 2 days now and abit of nausea... im CD 10 and think its gonna be soon.. 
sud i be this worried?


----------



## Alandsa

I have noticed nausea more since I have been TTC and have had it on the few days before ovulation, before I'm seeing fertile signs. I also got it after ovulation when approaching AF. I put it down to how my body responds to a change in hormones perhaps?

I do also notice more disturbed sleep around the same time as the pre-O nausea


----------



## binksmommy

I know this thread is old.. But..just wanted to say.. I've been SOOO sick to my stomach for the past few days..I'm excited to O..in hopes it might stop :/ My body is having issues and problems this cycle.. I think it has tried to O several times..a week ago I had terrible nausea and pain then spotted... and nausea was on and off for a couple days but now..It's all the time. Not enough to think I'm going to throw up..just enough that I don't feel like eating.. make sense. How many of you experience this??


----------

